# Does your fluff have any quirky, or funny habits?



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocky does the funniest things...one is when I massage him when he's on my lap facing me, he yawns the BIGGEST yawn from such a little pup! He stays perfectly still, but continues to yawn....am I boring him? :HistericalSmiley:

He also loves his belly rubs...he turns completely around and stares into my eyes with his face upside down. 

When I get home, he jumps all around licking me and little growls and baby bites...I try to not make a big deal of coming in the door, but he makes me laugh...I just love his quirkiness.

At night when I put his dinner down and say, "Ok Rock, go eat dinner." He runs full circle around the table and then goes and eats.

When we take him to the park, he runs around as fast as a rabbit, can he be part bunny, LOL? And then he lays down, stares at me, then begins running again in circles on the grass.

What about your fluff?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Mine like to sleep w/ their neck almost in a pretzel,hurts my neck,just to see it. Sasha my sassy one "tells me off" if she doesn't get her way,she's so funny.
Bitsy and Rylee do the spin and sit before pooing. Rylee will asume the position before I put his "man pants on.... He will turn his bum toward me and put his head down,waiting for mommy to lift up his front to put the belly band on him "man pants".
He's such a smart little guy...
Amy our black cocker (at the bridge),used to yodel when we'd call out "kitty,kitty",sometimes she'd lay on her back and schooch along the floor ,pushing with her back feet and yodel,all while laying on her back...or she'd belly crawl ,wiggle her little stub and yodel at us.

Amber and Amy,our cockers both loved their queaky named George,we'd tell them,go get George and they'd single it out from all the other squeakies,Amber still does it. Back in the 1980's some company came out w/ a George Bush and Gorbachev in a Santa suit dog squeaky set,so we got them ,but the only one they liked to munch on was George...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

ROTFLMBO!!!!!! Oh you're killing me, that is so funny! Munching on George is just hilarious!:rofl:


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Tiffany sometimes tries to bury her food. She'll rub her nose on the floor, toward the food. If there are toys around, she'll shove the toys with her nose and she'll try to get them on top of her food dish.

She's also obsessed with her piggy toy. She always manages to find it, even if it's buried under other toys or packed up in a bag.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

lol great thread... 
dolce takes one kibble at a time to his bed n eats it there ... 

he also humps his bed... 

when i take him to the park with grass he loves to rub his face in the dirt n in the grass , he told me hes getting a facial.

he gets bossy n barks to be put on the couch or on beds cause hes so small he cant get up. lol 

he also spins n spins before pooping.. 

when they ring the doorbell he goes berzerk w the barking ... 

and when he gets the zoomies he zooms by , does his happy twirl dance n then zooms the opposite way ...

mine also hops they do look part bunnies... 

if u ignore him he will lick the skin off u .lol

ohhh n he digs in his bed..


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I forgot,when we sit on the couch,Emily lays on the back and lays her head on our shoulders,like a fluffy parrot.


----------



## Cheri&Vi (Jul 2, 2010)

Vi snorts and 'smiles' when she's excited. All I have to do is LOOK at her and she 'smiles' at me and gets excited...it's the cutest thing.
She also runs in circles when she's excited. I thought that was cute until I realized it's because she was living in a cage for the first 3 years of her life and that's all she could do... (she was a breeder I rescued to those who don't know)
~C~


----------



## Cheri&Vi (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh...she also likes to sleep on her back with her paws up like she's begging and her back legs spread wide open LOL I tell her it's not very lady like, but she just smiles at me...
~C~


----------



## moonwalkpuppy (Feb 27, 2010)

Dare likes to rub his face on the carpet or kitchen floor. We thought he was itchy, but no. Sometimes it's an itch, usually it's because he just drank water and he wants to wipe his mouth. It's funny, his front legs become limp and useless, and he shoves himself around with his back feet.


----------



## Cheri&Vi (Jul 2, 2010)

Vi does that too! But it's because she's excited or just trying to get comfortable, not from drinking water LOL
Malts are so silly


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

=supermanskivvies= said:


> Tiffany sometimes tries to bury her food. She'll rub her nose on the floor, toward the food. If there are toys around, she'll shove the toys with her nose and she'll try to get them on top of her food dish.
> 
> She's also obsessed with her piggy toy. She always manages to find it, even if it's buried under other toys or packed up in a bag.


That's exactly what Tyler does. I call it herding. He herds his food in a sweeping motion. He'll come at it from all angles and sometimes move the dish. It's bizarre and I remember posting about it after I first got him. At that point I think he was the only one to do it. :brownbag:

Tyler does his sneezing thing at me when he wants attention. I work at home and about noon he comes over to me and makes the loudest sneezing noise you ever heard :new_shocked:...and keeps doing it until I give him attention and usually take him to the park.

He also lifts his left leg if you go anywhere near there to pet him...up goes the leg.:w00t: Looks like he's about to pee but no, he just stands there hoping you'll tickle his belly from underneath. Sometimes dogs come over to sniff him and oh yeah, up with the leg. What can I say, he's easy. :blush::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> That's exactly what Tyler does. I call it herding. He herds his food in a sweeping motion. He'll come at it from all angles and sometimes move the dish. It's bizarre and I remember posting about it after I first got him. At that point I think he was the only one to do it. :brownbag:
> 
> Tyler does his sneezing thing at me when he wants attention. I work at home and about noon he comes over to me and makes the loudest sneezing noise you ever heard :new_shocked:...and keeps doing it until I give him attention and usually take him to the park.
> 
> He also lifts his left leg if you go anywhere near there to pet him...up goes the leg.:w00t: Looks like he's about to pee but no, he just stands there hoping you'll tickle his belly from underneath. Sometimes dogs come over to sniff him and oh yeah, up with the leg. What can I say, he's easy. :blush::HistericalSmiley:


Tiffany also tries to bury her pee if she goes on a potty pad (she usually goes outside, but she uses pads occasionally). She shoves the pad with her nose until she folds it over and her pee is covered. :blink:

And she does the leg lifting thing when people are petting her too! Sometimes, if you keep petting her around there long enough, she just keeps lifting her leg higher and higher until she nearly falls over. :huh:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm loving these stories. Keep them coming! 

Rocky buries his nose in the carpeting and I have nose prints all over my bedroom carpet.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OH my gosh...Rocky does that sneezing thing for attention too, he keeps sneezing till you look at him..that is so funny that Tyler does that too! I wonder how many others do that?:smrofl:



Snowbody said:


> That's exactly what Tyler does. I call it herding. He herds his food in a sweeping motion. He'll come at it from all angles and sometimes move the dish. It's bizarre and I remember posting about it after I first got him. At that point I think he was the only one to do it. :brownbag:
> 
> Tyler does his sneezing thing at me when he wants attention. I work at home and about noon he comes over to me and makes the loudest sneezing noise you ever heard :new_shocked:...and keeps doing it until I give him attention and usually take him to the park.
> 
> He also lifts his left leg if you go anywhere near there to pet him...up goes the leg.:w00t: Looks like he's about to pee but no, he just stands there hoping you'll tickle his belly from underneath. Sometimes dogs come over to sniff him and oh yeah, up with the leg. What can I say, he's easy. :blush::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

We have some pretty clever fluffs here, LOL. :innocent:



=supermanskivvies= said:


> Tiffany also tries to bury her pee if she goes on a potty pad (she usually goes outside, but she uses pads occasionally). She shoves the pad with her nose until she folds it over and her pee is covered. :blink:
> 
> And she does the leg lifting thing when people are petting her too! Sometimes, if you keep petting her around there long enough, she just keeps lifting her leg higher and higher until she nearly falls over. :huh:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Micky's thing is that he loves to kick. He kicks out his back legs and sort of stomps around when he gets excited or wants to play. Its so funny. I still need to get a video of it. If you get down on the floor with him....oh boy watch out, he will kick the heck out of you! Then he turns around sort of in a circle and teases you with his tail. Like he fans his face with his own tail, almost like its a feather, and he's trying to hide his face with it.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

ha ha ha, I would love to see that video!!!


----------



## rythumanddance (Jul 9, 2010)

what a lovely thread! just lost my boy hadley but he had many funny traits!
running backward and forward for the perfect place to poop!
kicking out with his back legs
when he yawned he did a michael jackson impression 
gettin one piece of food at a time and bringing it all the way in to the living room to eat!
chucking bottle tops or treats with his mouth 
the list goes on ...


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

LOL .... aren't all of their quirky habits just too funny! Bailey also does the spin before the poop but the funniest thing is when I try to give him a "cookie" he won't take it from my hand, he will toss his head to the side wanting me to toss it and then he attacks it, throwing it around and pouncing on it like he has to kill it before it's edible!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Vikki, I cannot believe it..Rocky jerks his head too to tell me to throw it, too funny. Then he attacks it and plays with it before eating it too.




maltemom09 said:


> LOL .... aren't all of their quirky habits just too funny! Bailey also does the spin before the poop but the funniest thing is when I try to give him a "cookie" he won't take it from my hand, he will toss his head to the side wanting me to toss it and then he attacks it, throwing it around and pouncing on it like he has to kill it before it's edible!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

When Noelle doesn't get her way she howls and quivers her lip, she is quite the drama queen.


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh I almost forgot, Tiffany has this habit of going on........panty raids. :blush:

She steals my underwear out of the laundry and runs around with it. :blink: Fortunately, she hasn't done this while I've had company over.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Abbey walks to her water bowl in slow motion....real slow motion. If she starts for the water bowl from the next room it can take her 10 minutes to get there. One foot at a time very slowly...I used to be afraid she was going to die before she made it to the bowl, but she's been doing this all her life. :blink: duh....what's that all about??

That's the only really weird or unusual thing that stands out in my mind.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

HA HA HA, too funny! Hope your guests don't ever get a present in their lap one day!:HistericalSmiley:



=supermanskivvies= said:


> Oh I almost forgot, Tiffany has this habit of going on........panty raids. :blush:
> 
> She steals my underwear out of the laundry and runs around with it. :blink: Fortunately, she hasn't done this while I've had company over.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

LOL:HistericalSmiley:....maybe she's pondering things as she's walking there? She knows it's going to be there, so why rush? 



The A Team said:


> Abbey walks to her water bowl in slow motion....real slow motion. If she starts for the water bowl from the next room it can take her 10 minutes to get there. One foot at a time very slowly...I used to be afraid she was going to die before she made it to the bowl, but she's been doing this all her life. :blink: duh....what's that all about??
> 
> That's the only really weird or unusual thing that stands out in my mind.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Now THAT'S different...quivers her lip? I'd say that is definitely the queen of the drama queens, hee hee.B)



mysugarbears said:


> When Noelle doesn't get her way she howls and quivers her lip, she is quite the drama queen.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

This is truly funny the things Malts do. Mine will get a kibble and roll around till he is ready to eat it, circles before he poops and if I am not near when he does it he comes over and barks to tell me ...lol plus he walks over and shows me his bum incase one is stuck to his bottom. I think I should have called him Felix...lol from the Odd Couple. He gives a warning sneeze when he wants something to play or eat and fair warning cuz next comes the bark or he will do an air bark also. He sleeps sometimes like a pretzel and on his back with the feet up in the air legs wide open...lol Oh and runs really fast back and forth been doing that since he was 3 months old he is 9 months now and I call it crazy time and he digs as well. But of course the funniest thing is he howels and lifts his head like a beagle where he got that from I have no clue..LOL


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Our Jilli Bean jumps like a jumping bean when treats are given. The others bounce a little but she is like a wind-up JUMPING BEAN! Thats how we named her- ****** and the Jilli Bean instead of Jellibean.

Twinkle has an obcession with plastic golf balls. She carries them around in her mouth. She hoards them in her bed. She covets them. Sometimes she looks like a hen with her eggs. No one else is allowed to have them. Thank goodness none of the others really want them. But Twinkle would just about die for a golf ball. We have about 12 or 14 so she never loses them. They are bright orange and found about everywhere!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley:love this...especially when he shows you his bum in case he has something there! How much does he weigh? He looks like a nice size, so fluffy too! Such a good handsome boy.



malteseboy22 said:


> This is truly funny the things Malts do. Mine will get a kibble and roll around till he is ready to eat it, circles before he poops and if I am not near when he does it he comes over and barks to tell me ...lol plus he walks over and shows me his bum incase one is stuck to his bottom. I think I should have called him Felix...lol from the Odd Couple. He gives a warning sneeze when he wants something to play or eat and fair warning cuz next comes the bark or he will do an air bark also. He sleeps sometimes like a pretzel and on his back with the feet up in the air legs wide open...lol Oh and runs really fast back and forth been doing that since he was 3 months old he is 9 months now and I call it crazy time and he digs as well. But of course the funniest thing is he howels and lifts his head like a beagle where he got that from I have no clue..LOL


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OMG, the golf balls and hysterical! Especially the visual I have of her now with the hen and her eggs! 



EmmasMommy said:


> Our Jilli Bean jumps like a jumping bean when treats are given. The others bounce a little but she is like a wind-up JUMPING BEAN! Thats how we named her- ****** and the Jilli Bean instead of Jellibean.
> 
> Twinkle has an obcession with plastic golf balls. She carries them around in her mouth. She hoards them in her bed. She covets them. Sometimes she looks like a hen with her eggs. No one else is allowed to have them. Thank goodness none of the others really want them. But Twinkle would just about die for a golf ball. We have about 12 or 14 so she never loses them. They are bright orange and found about everywhere!


----------



## scuttlebutt07 (Jul 15, 2010)

Licking--Widget is an obsessive licker. He licks anything and everything. If you have exposed skin, he will lick it. He would probably lick non-stop for hours if you let him. He likes to lick furniture, upholstery, cabinets (clean or dirty ones), bed sheets, and my husband's old feather pillow. There's something about that feather pillow--it's one he's had for probably 20 years, and it has a funk, so I guess that's why it's so attractive to lick. If my husband gets up before Widget in the morning he has to hide it under the covers so it won't be soaked in puppy slobber. Anybody else have an excessive licker? The only other one I've ever seen that comes close is his half-brother Oliver.

He also hops around like a bunny when he's excited--I'm wondering if that is a breed thing? And "zooming"--he does that every now and then, and it's completely random, he just all of a sudden darts from room to room like he has excess energy he needs to get out.

When I pick him up and he's really tired, he lets out this barely audible whimper, almost like a sigh--it's soo cute!!!:wub:

He also has this strange habit of heading straight for the bathroom first thing in the morning after his potty and sniffs around the toilet. I've caught him on several occasions and called his name--he'll look up at me with his lips quivering. :huh: So strange!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> :HistericalSmiley:love this...especially when he shows you his bum in case he has something there! How much does he weigh? He looks like a nice size, so fluffy too! Such a good handsome boy.


Max in the picture was around 5 lbs he has great hair and it is fluffy thats for sure. He looks bigger then he actually is this was a closeup.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

He's the same as Rocky. He sure does have Gorgeous hair,so fluffy. I love his look!:wub:



malteseboy22 said:


> Max in the picture was around 5 lbs he has great hair and it is fluffy thats for sure. He looks bigger then he actually is this was a closeup.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

How old is Widget? When Rocky was a little pup he licked more than he does now. He doesn't lick much at all anymore. Laughing about the pillow funk. Rocky zooms:happy: around at least once a day and makes everyone laugh, so then he does it even more..I think that is a breed trait.:HistericalSmiley:I see this is your first post..can you post a picture of Widget and you? :Welcome 4: You will love it here!



scuttlebutt07 said:


> Licking--Widget is an obsessive licker. He licks anything and everything. If you have exposed skin, he will lick it. He would probably lick non-stop for hours if you let him. He likes to lick furniture, upholstery, cabinets (clean or dirty ones), bed sheets, and my husband's old feather pillow. There's something about that feather pillow--it's one he's had for probably 20 years, and it has a funk, so I guess that's why it's so attractive to lick. If my husband gets up before Widget in the morning he has to hide it under the covers so it won't be soaked in puppy slobber. Anybody else have an excessive licker? The only other one I've ever seen that comes close is his half-brother Oliver.
> 
> He also hops around like a bunny when he's excited--I'm wondering if that is a breed thing? And "zooming"--he does that every now and then, and it's completely random, he just all of a sudden darts from room to room like he has excess energy he needs to get out.
> 
> ...


----------



## scuttlebutt07 (Jul 15, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> How old is Widget? When Rocky was a little pup he licked more than he does now. He doesn't lick much at all anymore. Laughing about the pillow funk. Rocky zooms:happy: around at least once a day and makes everyone laugh, so then he does it even more..I think that is a breed trait.:HistericalSmiley:I see this is your first post..can you post a picture of Widget and you? :Welcome 4: You will love it here!


Thanks for the welcome Dianne! Angel's Mom has me hooked already!

Widget is 3 now, but still only 4.95 lbs. He was the runt of the litter, but we like him that way!!! I like it that he still has a puppy "look" about him.

One more thing Widget does--he plays hide-and-seek with my husband. He will search for 30 minutes if he has to to find him wherever he is in the house. It's funny because after a while, he'll start sticking his nose up in the air, using that sniffer!!!

I need to post a video of his hide-and-seek. Can we do that here?


----------



## diesel (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm not sure why, but Diesel is obsessed with getting the fuzzballs off of microfleece blankets after they've been washed. It is by far the weirdest thing he does!!!! :wacko1:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I could write a book on these two! One thing they do is to gang up and "tell on" our cat Casey when he is up to something he shouldn't be. So funny:wub:
Yeah, like Rose & Lily are perfect little angels-not:HistericalSmiley:


----------

